# OT: Anyone have an Olympus XZ-1?



## Mark Sirota (Apr 13, 2013)

I just picked one up for my son, and it's doing something I didn't expect -- specifically, I think it is doing dark frame subtraction after long exposures. I'd like to find someone else with one to run a quick test.

 The test is simple: In Shutter Priority, set the shutter speed for 10 seconds and take a shot. After the 10 seconds, what happens? Repeat with the shutter speed set to 30 seconds.

For me, the camera locks up for 10 seconds after the shutter closes (30 seconds in the second test). Same thing happens in Bulb -- after I release the shutter, it locks up for however long the shutter was open.

This sounds like dark-frame subtraction, sometimes called long-exposure noise reduction (not to be confused with with the noise reduction applied in the JPEG conversion phase). In fact, I contacted Olympus, who told me no NR is applied when shooting raw, but my XZ-1 seems to do this no matter what the settings.

I find lots of people posting long exposure shots, but there's no mention of this in the manual, any online review, or any forum post I can find. So does yours do this? 

Thanks for your help.


----------

